

Cirplosion - An HTML5 canvas game - Amaan
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/demos/detail/cirplosion/launch

======
mgkimsal
neat, although some explanation of strategy about how to deal with the blue
dots would be helpful - I couldn't make it past level 5. :(

~~~
Amaan
Oh. Right. I'll change it tomorrow. I'd appreciate it if you guys would
actually 'Like it' if you liked the game. This is in for a Mozilla's Dev Derby
competition.

